

React Templates - bglusman
http://wix.github.io/react-templates/

======
kentor
People who want to use a template system for React are seriously missing the
point.

When you use strings that converts into javascript, e.g.

    
    
      onChange="()=>this.toggleChecked(todoIndex)
    

then you lose out on all the static analysis tools that work on javascript,
the language. Are there any existing tools that are going to tell you that

    
    
      this.toggleChecked
    

is undefined? I doubt it.

Please embrace javascript, not crippled DSLs.

